

Sh*t developers say to recruiters - artyom
http://software-gunslinger.tumblr.com/post/102962963563/sh-t-developers-say-to-recruiters

======
digitalpacman
I don't understand how we allow technical recruiters to be so horrible at
their jobs. In what other industry is it allowed to know literally nothing
about what you're doing, and never require you to learn anything, yet get paid
so well? Even at McDonalds you have to learn how to work the equipment, as
easy as it is. I've had recruiters asking me for more years of experience in
.NET than it's been released. And I love the question combo of "How many years
of experience do you have in C#? Okay, and how many years in .NET?"

